# Tee Times hack? Anyone got a hack/code? We use IG



## Qyefwm (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all! I am seeking any computer code writing geniuses out there that can hack IG tee times. To get a tee time for our private members club on a competition day is one of the most stressful 3 minutes of any members life and im 100% sure it cant be good for anyone's health! We have a sign up at 830pm the saturday before and with being a new father now its near on impossible to get a time before 1030 when this use to be easy to do. Any able to help with a hack or a code??
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 10, 2020)

This may be the best post ive seen in a while...

Best "hack" I can advise is an alarm on your phone 1 minute before tees go live and fast fingers! We can book 10 days before at our club, Ive managed to book 7.52 (tee before the weekend comp) every week since I joined.

Best of luck.


----------



## Humpy (Dec 10, 2020)

Whilst I have a certain amount of sympathy with the OP hacking into the tee time system is not the answer. Maybe speak to your club/committee and explain your frustration and ask if the system can be reviewed. The bottom line is that if you did find a way to hack into the system you would be speaking to the committee when they find out and no doubt then looking for another club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

Brilliant - though I suppose that most of us are indeed just hackers...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2020)

What happens when every one has a hack? No is the answer to the OP question


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Dec 10, 2020)

Make sure you use a laptop/pc to log into the your booking system site.
Get there 3 minutes early.
Keep pressing F5 (refresh screen) and click on the desired tee time start as soon as they are available.
That's how I do it and it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

Glad we use the old fashion telephone and don’t let people book more than themselves in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

I would be struggling to believe that a member of any club would actually think this an appropriate thing to do...but of course and for that reason I am 6sigma certain that this isn't a golfer...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2020)

If you were looking for computer geniuses I think you may have come to the wrong place.


----------



## Sam_R (Dec 10, 2020)

The best hack that works at my club is having friends in the right places - you can get a good tee time every week that way!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 10, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			This may be the best post ive seen in a while...

Best "hack" I can advise is an alarm on your phone 1 minute before tees go live and fast fingers! We can book 10 days before at our club, Ive managed to book 7.52 (tee before the weekend comp) every week since I joined.

Best of luck.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly what I do, have an alarm on the phone 5 mins before the tee opens. Log onto IG via the phone a minute or so before the tee opens, view the day before, at the exact time the tee opens, click the next day and your in as it opens, grab a slot and type quickly.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 10, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Glad we use the old fashion telephone and don’t let people book more than themselves in.
		
Click to expand...

Must be great listening to that engaged tone......


----------



## IanM (Dec 10, 2020)

I have an alarm on my phone to remind me to book the time.  We book Saturday comps on the Wednesday before, from 8pm.  Never been an issue getting a decent time


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Must be great listening to that engaged tone......
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t know


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 10, 2020)

I do have a very similar prob as the op.
We think there is a way of doing what he asked as the same members get the best tee times with their mates every week.
In summer if you havnt got a tee time by 2 mins of opening your playing at 4 o’clock.
In winter your not playing full stop.
It’s strange that this seems possible but maybe they are just better on computers than the rest of us.
We have so many playing members that this is a big problem.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 10, 2020)

Learn Python and write some code to snipe the time you want. It shouldn't be that complicated assuming you are using V1 and tee times remain the same every day.


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 10, 2020)

The topic intrigued me and I have to say that a simple script of about about a dozen or so commands can do this easily. As mentioned by others though "Just because you can, doesn't mean that you should". So I would concur with clubchamp98 that someone has done something that virtually guarantees them a time.

What are the alternatives? I think that there should be a way to work out a balloting system where you register interest for a tee time in say an hours slot, this would be done over a period of a day or two and no advantages to those with fastest fingers. If you hadn't been lucky in previous ballots then you get "more votes" or picked first anyway. People that can be flexible should be rewarded (but not necessarily with the most popular times). Not really thought it through but there has to be a better, fairer way that does not rely on someone being available at a very specific time with super fast fingers (or technical skills).


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Why reward people for being lazy?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

why do people want to cheat the system just so they can get what they want ?

I suspect every golf club have people who can get a tee time quickly by just being quicker on the PC - IG for example had logs which show exactly when tbe tee time is booked

I have been accused of having a cheat to get the tee time I want but it’s not the case - it’s just simply being organised and refreshing at the right time to get the tee time you want 

That’s all people do - the rumours and accusations will never go away but Imo is poor for people to be looking for ways to cheat a booking system.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 10, 2020)

our manager tells me he can see what time players actually booked and checks from time to time to ensure nobody is cheating the system.

I know what it is like for a Saturday morning. We go live at 8pm on a Friday and probably by 5 seconds after 8 every prime slot has gone.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why do people want to cheat the system just so they can get what they want ?

I suspect every golf club have people who can get a tee time quickly by just being quicker on the PC - IG for example had logs which show exactly when tbe tee time is booked

I have been accused of having a cheat to get the tee time I want but it’s not the case - it’s just simply being organised and refreshing at the right time to get the tee time you want

That’s all people do - the rumours and accusations will never go away but Imo is poor for people to be looking for ways to cheat a booking system.
		
Click to expand...

How do clubs using this system cater for those who don’t have the ability to get on line.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

Alternative is to not have a tee booking system for casual/social golf and if you must have an 8am tee time you and your mates turn up at the crack of dawn and 'put your ball into the chute'


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Alternative is to not have a tee booking system for casual/social golf and if you want an 8am tee time you and your mates turn up at the crack of dawn and 'put your ball into the chute' 

Click to expand...

Reading this thread it seems the only fair way. Backward step but if it’s about how quick you are on a computer and if clubs aren’t willing or able to stop the same people being able to block book a tee how else can it be fair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			How do clubs using this system cater for those who don’t have the ability to get on line.
		
Click to expand...

They contact the office and take two of the reserved spots during the day or they ask someone to put them in 


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Alternative is to not have a tee booking system for casual/social golf and if you must have an 8am tee time you and your mates turn up at the crack of dawn and 'put your ball into the chute' 

Click to expand...


Not really allowed at the moment


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They contact the office and take two of the reserved spots during the day or they ask someone to put them in
		
Click to expand...

Is that two spots per tee time or the club only allow 2 x 4 balls these spots and do the club ensure those spots are only for those who do not have the internet or a pc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Is that two spots per tee time or the club only allow 2 x 4 balls these spots and do the club ensure those spots are only for those who do not have the internet or a pc.
		
Click to expand...

There are 2 x 4 balls but they now be removed because no one was using them and people were getting booked in 

We have a total of two members without an email and internet - both get booked by friends


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have a total of two members without an email and internet - both get booked by friends
		
Click to expand...

Thats brilliant, we still have large areas of the county still without the tinternet, was interested how this might have worked here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Thats brilliant, we still have large areas of the county still without the tinternet, was interested how this might have worked here.
		
Click to expand...

The best way we found early days was reserve a number of fourballs for them - then state the spot is opened up 3 days before to everyone one else


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Alternative is to not have a tee booking system for casual/social golf and if you must have an 8am tee time you and your mates turn up at the crack of dawn and 'put your ball into the chute' 

Click to expand...

Rather a daft post given the current situation. Lets. have people loitering by the chute. Nearly as daft as the OP asking for a hack. There has been a few members who work all week that have occasionally struggled to get a weekend game with click and book but our Saturday weekend whatsapp group has been a great tool for arranging a game. People find a fourball and whichever member of the group gets online first books the group in. Nice and easy and has seen most people getting a game on or close to the time they want. Not the same as having the actual roll up but those days will return


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rather a daft post given the current situation. Lets. have people loitering by the chute. Nearly as daft as the OP asking for a hack. There has been a few members who work all week that have occasionally struggled to get a weekend game with click and book but our Saturday weekend whatsapp group has been a great tool for arranging a game. People find a fourball and whichever member of the group gets online first books the group in. Nice and easy and has seen most people getting a game on or close to the time they want. Not the same as having the actual roll up but those days will return
		
Click to expand...

Confused about your comment about members struggling to get a game under click and book. Would that not be the same situation with just rocking up?

Finite number of tee times after all....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Confused about your comment about members struggling to get a game under click and book. Would that not be the same situation with just rocking up?

Finite number of tee times after all....
		
Click to expand...

Was referring to the suggestion of the fairest way to simply get there early and put a ball in the chute to decide the order of play


----------



## i*windows (Dec 10, 2020)

Qyefwm said:



			Hi all! I am seeking any computer code writing geniuses out there that can hack IG tee times. To get a tee time for our private members club on a competition day is one of the most stressful 3 minutes of any members life and im 100% sure it cant be good for anyone's health! We have a sign up at 830pm the saturday before and with being a new father now its near on impossible to get a time before 1030 when this use to be easy to do. Any able to help with a hack or a code??
Thanks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

didnt know InstaGram had tee times


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was referring to the suggestion of the fairest way to simply get there early and put a ball in the chute to decide the order of play
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, misunderstood what you were saying. The Whatsapp bit obviously confused me as any gaps are visible just by looking at the tee sheet online are they not?

Anyway, totally agree about the chute.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was referring to the suggestion of the fairest way to simply get there early and put a ball in the chute to decide the order of play
		
Click to expand...

That's only fair for those that are able to get there early enough to do so. And also open to abuse. 
Who really wants to turn up in the hope of getting to tee off at some time in the next couple of hours?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Sorry, misunderstood what you were saying. The Whatsapp bit obviously confused me as any gaps are visible just by looking at the tee sheet online are they not?

Anyway, totally agree about the chute.
		
Click to expand...

All good. Our whatsapp has really worked well and guys looking for a game can post it up the day before times go live and usually enough golfers that haven't hooked up for a game to make a fourball and can be flexible +/- half an hour or a specified time. As I said fastest finger gets in, finds a time and books the group. Happy days. There have been a few that have formed their own regular fours (rather than the random ball draw the roll up would have had) but nothing against that and as long at they are enjoying golf and getting a game thats all that matters


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They contact the office and take two of the reserved spots during the day or they ask someone to put them in



Not really allowed at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it isn't - which is of course why we have had to start using a booking system for all golf.   

We too seem to have same folks managing to grab the earliest slots...but that may simply be down to the same groups of members happy to be grabbing times in their normal batches of tee times.  

My normal Saturday is between 10:30 and 12:00 (roll-up).  I grab any tee time in that period and we do a random draw for actual tee times.   It's rare that I want or need an early tee time...and I suspect it would not be that easy for me to get one.  In non-pandemic times and with no tee booking - I'd simply turn up and take my turn.  And post-pandemic I am keen that I should be able to do that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			That's only fair for those that are able to get there early enough to do so. And also open to abuse.
Who really wants to turn up in the hope of getting to tee off at some time in the next couple of hours?
		
Click to expand...

If I _really _want to play, but to do so I must have an early tee time - then I roll up early and take my turn in the queue.  Of course that's not ideal - but it remains my choice.  With tee booking the chance is I won't get an early enough tee time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think you've probably answered your own question there. However, just for the sake of discussion, are you suggesting it would be "cheating" to write a script to drive the website and make a booking?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do believe it would be cheating the system to script something to enable someone to get the exact tee time they want.


----------



## larmen (Dec 10, 2020)

The best hack I know, and that works for ticketing pages as well, is <F5>.
more and more pages are making themselves bot save as well.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			That's only fair for those that are able to get there early enough to do so. And also open to abuse. 
Who really wants to turn up in the hope of getting to tee off at some time in the next couple of hours?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea how old you are, or how long you have played golf. Back when I started, playing at the local muni, to get a Saturday morning tee time involved one of your 4 ball turning up before 5am to put a ball in the chute. Said nominated player then kipped in the car until the rest of the 4 ball turned up. Sometimes you still didn't get out til half nine, and the queue went on all day.
Always a bit pressured on the first tee, with ob down the right, first shot of the day, with upwards of 50 odd people, may be more behind you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			In what way? A script like that would be making a booking through the system in the same way a human would. Doesn't seem like cheating to me, just means you don't have to be sitting at your computer at the allotted time.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not the same way is it though - everyone else sits there and books in - someone is trying to find a way around that so that they get the tee time they want not so that they have to sit there like everyone else.

Also what about the impact it has on the booking for everyone one else ?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			In what way? A script like that would be making a booking through the system in the same way a human would. Doesn't seem like cheating to me, just means you don't have to be sitting at your computer at the allotted time.
		
Click to expand...

What would happen to your script if someone else is faster on the trigger for your chosen tee time? (Intereseted, not having a pop). One of my issues with BRS, is if you click on a time that is presently being booked, you get frozen out for 10s, which is massive in terms of booking.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All good. Our whatsapp has really worked well and guys looking for a game can post it up the day before times go live and usually enough golfers that haven't hooked up for a game to make a fourball and can be flexible +/- half an hour or a specified time. As I said fastest finger gets in, finds a time and books the group. Happy days. There have been a few that have formed their own regular fours (rather than the random ball draw the roll up would have had) but nothing against that and as long at they are enjoying golf and getting a game thats all that matters
		
Click to expand...

Couple of groups I play with when I'm off during the week but always opposite shifts at weekend, or as having a young family I want to be either playing or late so just stick my name down in any gap I find. Enjoy playing with different people most comps I play, must of them are crap golfers but decent blokes. I am also a fairly crap golfer


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 10, 2020)

In the current climate,  I totally abhor anything people do to get in front of others or cheat the system. 
Do I want people like that at my club?...no. I would hope anyone found cheating the booking system like that at my club be suspended at minomum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Well no, the booking system is the tool that people use to make a booking. Whether you sit there and manually press the buttons or schedule a script to do it you're still using the same tool. I can understand why people would resent that but it certainly doesn't seem like "cheating".

Not sure what you mean by the impact on anyone else - it'd just be one time they weren't fast enough to book.
		
Click to expand...

But they are only not “fast enough” because someone has decided to use a program to beat someone who can only go as fast as humanly possible - imagine if a number of people did it.

And you are are not using the same method - one is manual the other is automatic. Which do you think has an advantage

And then of course there is moral code of it - and also a lack of respect for fellow members by doing it.

But it wouldn’t be surprising in the modern era of people trying to find a way to get whatever they want and having a total disregard to all the other members


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have no idea how old you are, or how long you have played golf. Back when I started, playing at the local muni, to get a Saturday morning tee time involved one of your 4 ball turning up before 5am to put a ball in the chute. Said nominated player then kipped in the car until the rest of the 4 ball turned up. Sometimes you still didn't get out til half nine, and the queue went on all day.
Always a bit pressured on the first tee, with ob down the right, first shot of the day, with upwards of 50 odd people, may be more behind you.
		
Click to expand...

Only been playing since the 90s. I remember turning up at the local muni when I first started and hoping it wasn't too busy. I still do a bit of that at the pitch and putt with my boy which is frustrating, especially for him. 
But just because we used to do that, doesn't mean we should still do that. 

Having the time to turn up and wait around for as long as it takes is a luxury many of us don't have.


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Well no, the booking system is the tool that people use to make a booking. Whether you sit there and manually press the buttons or schedule a script to do it you're still using the same tool. *I can understand why people would resent that but it certainly doesn't seem like "cheating".*

Not sure what you mean by the impact on anyone else - *it'd just be one time they weren't fast enough to book*.
		
Click to expand...

If the tool is available to everyone then its fine, if its not and you have an unfair advantage then its not surely

only one time until you give it to a friend who gives it to a friend etc and before you know its every weekend time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If I _really _want to play, but to do so I must have an early tee time - then I roll up early and take my turn in the queue.  Of course that's not ideal - but it remains my choice.  With tee booking the chance is I won't get an early enough tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people in the same boat. The nature of the beast and you either find a group to play with and all try and get a suitable time or you try and tag in to a gap somewhere


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 10, 2020)

Guarantee the OP is about to try to sell us a hack...


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't have an issue on booking tee times, as not that often playing and flexible to slot in around it neither am I IT literate. Liked Murph's comment of "why reward lazy" - surely someone who takes time to solve a problem and get a system more efficient for them should be encouraged, after all work smarter not harder


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 10, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Guarantee the OP is about to try to sell us a hack...
		
Click to expand...

Or trainers, or essay writing or any other spam the net is flooded with.
Perhaps they got a job lot of virus inoculations.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



*In essence, anyone could write one if they were so inclined* and prepared to put in the necessary effort (granted more effort for some than others)... 

And, of course, you'd be a total idiot to share this around if you had it! 

Click to expand...


Most golf course members wouldnt even know what you are talking about, let alone know how to write one!


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So is the person with superfast broadband cheating?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I have just upgraded mine to superfast cable. I’m not sure how I’m going to look the other members in the eye 🤣🤣🤣🤣..the shame


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So is the person with superfast broadband cheating?
		
Click to expand...

Not cheating no - maybe an advantage some would say but then they haven’t done an action to attempt to get around a system


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2020)

Qyefwm said:



			Hi all! I am seeking any computer code writing geniuses out there that can hack IG tee times. To get a tee time for our private members club on a competition day is one of the most stressful 3 minutes of any members life and im 100% sure it cant be good for anyone's health! We have a sign up at 830pm the saturday before and with being a new father now its near on impossible to get a time before 1030 when this use to be easy to do. Any able to help with a hack or a code??
Thanks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't dip the pen in the inkwell 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 10, 2020)

There's an important differentiation between hack and cheat here.

1. If looking to hack (which would class as a crime under the computer misuse act) you are circumventing the system in order to gain access to information or functionality that is not ordinarily available to the user. A hack could range anywhere from a simple compromised administrator password all the way to the use of complex malware or exploit of a system or network vulnerability. 

2. If looking to cheat, via the use of a script or some form of automation, then the only advantage you can gain is one of speed at obtaining your place in a queue. But whether speed is an advantage is entirely dependent on how the booking system is implemented. If implemented well, as an encrypted ticket or session based queue, the ticket at the front of the queue gets served first. The only thing that can be exploited is your initial place in the queue and whether your place is obtained by a script or a human makes no difference - transactions should be first in, first out.

I've not used Intelligent Golf, so I can't see exactly how it works. But if it's using sensible software patterns it doesn't matter whether it's a person or a robot making the booking because they both have equal opportunity to get a position in the queue first. The difference is, a script is probably going to win the race into the queue because it's more likely to be able to trigger exactly 8 o'clock and re-try faster.

To Kaz's point, what is the line of acceptability? That is really difficult to answer because most web browsers now provide automation. Everyone is probably familiar with their browser pre-filling forms with their address as an example to save them time. There is no conceptual difference between an address form being filled and a tee time sheet being filled. Where do you draw the line in intent? I can type faster than most people I know so am I cheating when I book my tee times?

In the end it's quite simple. Hacking is a crime. Being fast isn't.

And lastly, I think the onus is on the ISVs to guard against automation as there is a way to prevent it - everyone by now must be familiar with CAPCHA "I am not a robot" type of challenges and this is exactly the type of scenario they exist to guard against.


----------



## IainP (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			....

The OP isn't the first to come on here and ask about it. Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if a fair few golf club members were using something of this nature.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I'd be surprised if things like this weren't already in use as they are with other sites


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have no idea how old you are, or how long you have played golf. Back when I started, playing at the local muni, to get a Saturday morning tee time involved one of your 4 ball turning up before 5am to put a ball in the chute. Said nominated player then kipped in the car until the rest of the 4 ball turned up. Sometimes you still didn't get out til half nine, and the queue went on all day.
Always a bit pressured on the first tee, with ob down the right, first shot of the day, with upwards of 50 odd people, may be more behind you.
		
Click to expand...


Good god


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2020)

One thing I have noticed people doing to reserve slots is just to book themsleves in.. then their friends add themsleves after .... Or they will go in and edit the booking after ..


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			One thing I have noticed people doing to reserve slots is just to book themsleves in.. then their friends add themsleves after .... Or they will go in and edit the booking after ..
		
Click to expand...

The club can make it that slots in the tee booking can't have RESERVED and have to be either left blank or members names put there. Can't see a problem with that.


----------



## timd77 (Dec 10, 2020)

There’s a definite problem and lots of grumbles at our place since lockdown ended.

We use ClubV1 linked into hdid. The teetimes become available at 7am 7 days before. So every Saturday and Sunday at 7am, everyone’s trying to book times in the comps. Took me 5 mins just to get into the app that first week but luckily managed to get a time. Tried the same thing last Saturday and just couldn’t get a time. Every one I clicked on was ‘currently being processed’ and this was the same until 7.30 when every slot was then booked up. Meant I had to get up at 6.57 on the Sunday to try again.

I’m assuming the fact that every slot was ‘being processed’ for so long was that people were clicking into a time, which then reserves that time for 5 minutes, and then coming out and clicking on another time? Or perhaps it was just sheer volume of players.

We’ve had to start a reserve list, other than that I’m not sure what the solution is.

It has been observed that the same players get the same time every week, somehow.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

First and foremost welcome to the forum QYFUMCUMY person. Not a bad first post. Which kinda makes me a bit suspicious. But anyway.
I have mentioned this very topic recently and I am adamant that this happens at our place. Quite frankly it bogs me off big time. nothing will change so I have got to the stage that if you cannot beat them, Join them. If someone offered me a snipe or whatever it’s called I would take it. I would sooner not but what option do you have. I have tried to book a 10.00am spot on a tuesday on the second the booking time becomes live. It tells me the spot is taken so you refresh immediately and up to 15 tee times are booked with all names entered. I don’t care if the fastest typist in the world plays golf. They cannot type that quick. Another thing is, 4 players will book a tee time apiece and then decide between them which tee time they prefer of the ones they have booked then cancel the tee time.
Ps, there’s enough folk on here that know about IG, can they not find out if it is possible to snipe and to stop they sniping going off.
I would love to know the answer.

Edit to say Ave sent them an email to see what there thoughts are.


----------



## Dibby (Dec 10, 2020)

Have you read the terms of use for IG?

I've not but I'd guess they don't permit using scripting, RPA, bots or whatever you want to call it. 

Would you be found out? 
Maybe, maybe not, but if you did you might find that you no longer have the problem of booking a decent tee time, but rather have the problem of booking one at all!


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			First and foremost welcome to the forum QYFUMCUMY person. Not a bad first post. Which kinda makes me a bit suspicious. But anyway.
I have mentioned this very topic recently and I am adamant that this happens at our place. Quite frankly it bogs me off big time. nothing will change so I have got to the stage that if you cannot beat them, Join them. If someone offered me a snipe or whatever it’s called I would take it. I would sooner not but what option do you have. I have tried to book a 10.00am spot on a tuesday on the second the booking time becomes live. It tells me the spot is taken so you refresh immediately and up to 15 tee times are booked with all names entered. I don’t care if the fastest typist in the world plays golf. They cannot type that quick. Another thing is, 4 players will book a tee time apiece and then decide between them which tee time they prefer of the ones they have booked then cancel the tee time.
Ps, there’s enough folk on here that know about IG, can they not find out if it is possible to snipe and to stop they sniping going off.
I would love to know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Good reason for the system to only allow 1 person 1 slot on that tee time looking at many posts on here.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			First and foremost welcome to the forum QYFUMCUMY person. Not a bad first post. Which kinda makes me a bit suspicious. But anyway.
I have mentioned this very topic recently and I am adamant that this happens at our place. Quite frankly it bogs me off big time. nothing will change so I have got to the stage that if you cannot beat them, Join them. If someone offered me a snipe or whatever it’s called I would take it. I would sooner not but what option do you have. I have tried to book a 10.00am spot on a tuesday on the second the booking time becomes live. It tells me the spot is taken so you refresh immediately and up to 15 tee times are booked with all names entered. I don’t care if the fastest typist in the world plays golf. They cannot type that quick. *Another thing is, 4 players will book a tee time apiece and then decide between them which tee time they prefer of the ones they have booked then cancel the tee time.*
Ps, there’s enough folk on here that know about IG, can they not find out if it is possible to snipe and to stop they sniping going off.
I would love to know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

That’s bad that Tash, ours only allows you to book your name plus 3 others in to 1 slot once, surely you should mention what is happening to the Club.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			That’s bad that Tash, ours only allows you to book your name plus 3 others in to 1 slot once, surely you should mention what is happening to the Club.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the people are “ esteemed “ members. One being an ex lady captain.

 Me and the 3 lads were that bogged off about missing out on tee times we had a natter last Thursday about trying to book any tee time before 10.08 am For next Tuesday. We got 2 so I called me pal and told him I would cancel. Within 5 secs of cancelling an ex pit lad called me and asked if we wanted the 10..00 am tee time I had booked.I told him I released it. He saw me on Tuesday
 ( he managed to get it) and said it’s purgatory trying to book a tee time. A few folk started booking multiple tee times and cancelling, now everyone is doing it. The shorter days are not helping.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 11, 2020)

Seems like there's some strange systems out there that allow people to make multiple bookings? 

At ours (using BRS) if A, B. and C want to play together, then one of them has to book all three in . You have to either put named players into the slots or leave them free. Theres no reserving of vacant spaces. And as soon as you come out of the booking, free slots are available to all & sundry.  So unless you book in B & C  at the same time as yourself, then you'll likely be playing with T, U, V, W, X, Y, or Z who've pounced on the free spaces.  And if A and B are simultaneously trying to book different times to circumvent things, they'll find that  A wont be able to add B,  and  B cant add A etc. There just isn't scope for booking multiple slots between you then cancelling the ones you dont want.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Get yourself on the council/committee/sub committee/ handicap committee/ad hoc committee, or some other committee.
You'll have no probs getting a prime tee time  just stirring the , .


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 13, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			grab a slot and type quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Have the details on notepad and copy/paste


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Have the details on notepad and copy/paste
		
Click to expand...

when booking in IG it’s all clicks, until you have to type the first 3 initials of a partners surname and then selecting  them from a pop up list. You add each partner in turn, so no real option for copy pasting.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 13, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			when booking in IG it’s all clicks, until you have to type the first 3 initials of a partners surname and then selecting  them from a pop up list. You add each partner in turn, so no real option for copy pasting.
		
Click to expand...

Macro script then?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 13, 2020)

It seems that at my club people arrange their 4balls for a Saturday morning and when the sheet goes live at 8pm on Thursday they all try to book. Maybe first guy tries to book 9am, next guy 9:08 etc. The system gives you 3 minutes to complete the booking so I guess whoever gets in first calls/texts the others and they then fill in the other names. I've not done a scientific study but it does seem to be pretty much the same groups at the same times every week.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			It seems that at my club people arrange their 4balls for a Saturday morning and when the sheet goes live at 8pm on Thursday they all try to book. Maybe first guy tries to book 9am, next guy 9:08 etc. The system gives you 3 minutes to complete the booking so I guess whoever gets in first calls/texts the others and they then fill in the other names. I've not done a scientific study but it does seem to be pretty much the same groups at the same times every week.
		
Click to expand...

Call me a cynic, but I would be suspicious of collusion in high places.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2020)

In the winter months on Saturdays we have block tee bookings for 4/5  different sweeps. For trace and track purposes whoever runs the sweep enters the individual names. A few spaces are available before, after and in between sweeps


----------



## Leftie (Dec 13, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Call me a cynic, but I would be suspicious of collusion in high places.
		
Click to expand...

You are a cynic.


There again, at your age you have seen it all and are entitled to be one


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 13, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			In the winter months on Saturdays we have block tee bookings for 4/5  different sweeps. For trace and track purposes whoever runs the sweep enters the individual names. A few spaces are available before, after and in between sweeps
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need more members if you’ve got free slots this time of year!!!


----------



## scottyc (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm glad my club isn't too busy and I don't play in prime tee times as i'd hate to be doing this booking race. 

But I know that BRS has very easy to do techniques that will make you quicker than others and you don't need a 'bot'. Is it cheating? No it isn't, but smarter people get ahead in life and smart people don't share their techniques. 

The fact is that ISVs know about these issues that clubs are facing for a long time but aren't doing anything about it (maybe they are). Back in the day booking concert tickets was easy, but then touting went online and there were a few tricks needed to start beating the queues, then the ticket companies were forced to develop new models to try and make it fairer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Sounds like you need more members if you’ve got free slots this time of year!!!
		
Click to expand...

They leave slots for those that don't want to join sweeps. ATM we have almost a full compliment of members all wanting to play


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 13, 2020)

One of the things that made us all smile a lot on the club committee was there was one person who was really pushing for us to go to all booked tee times which we all finally agreed to.

Next committee meeting he was moaning he could not get the tee times he wanted because his broadband was not fast enough.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Exactly what I do, have an alarm on the phone 5 mins before the tee opens. Log onto IG via the phone a minute or so before the tee opens, view the day before, at the exact time the tee opens, click the next day and your in as it opens, grab a slot and type quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly, I completely missed my alarm yesterday evening, reminding me to book for next Saturday. Remembered just as I was going to bed about 5.5 hours later. Had a look, and still managed to book a free slot at 12:30 on Saturday, will wonders never cease.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Are you all aware of how to refresh the page on your phone?
From this screenshot, note the circle at the top in the TourX advert, the page is refreshing (updating).
You don't need to go on the day before and then changes days, just go on the day you want and keep refreshing the page when you get very close to the time approaching.
For me on Sony/Android, I just put my finger on the screen, drag down and let go, page refreshes.

View attachment 33951

Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely aware of refresh, same difference really. Just a means to reload the page at the time it opens.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 14, 2020)

We always had walk up and play at our course till this year and Covid, since which we've moved to BRS.  
There were a few reasons for this.

A lot of the members who weren't playing so often left the club.
A course nearby sadly closed middle of last year and we got about 100 new members join who are all playing members.
This obviously meant more people wanting to turn up and play at the weekend which caused issues with some people complaining about waiting times.
Coronavirus effectively eliminated turn up and play.
So we are now all online booking and it is a bun fight at times.  This coming Saturday particularly so as it's our Turkey Trot where the new VC is announced.  Normally a sit-down meal at the end but that is not happening, however all times from 8:30 to 10:30 have been taken so that means the remaining times were even more sought after.  I was not able to get one and I know a number of others had the same issue.  
We were the last club in the area (as far as I know) to go to a booking system as turning up and playing was never an issue till the above changes.  However, I can't see us going away from the booking system now. 
The club has just moved from 10 minute gaps to 7 minute ones asking everyone to try and keep the pace up but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			We’ve gone to six minute gaps and IMO that’s not working. Since that change I don’t think I’ve been able to tee off on schedule at all. Sometimes not even until after the next time was due to go. More members can get on the course but lots of standing around in crap weather.
		
Click to expand...

Had to have a chuckle, our latest comp committee had a Zoom meeting, top of the agenda” slow play”. Lovely I thought, about time. Then I looked at who was on the committee. One of the committee members plays in front of us. They must be the slowest fourball At our place. Sweet lord.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 14, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			First and foremost welcome to the forum QYFUMCUMY person. Not a bad first post. Which kinda makes me a bit suspicious. But anyway.
I have mentioned this very topic recently and I am adamant that this happens at our place. Quite frankly it bogs me off big time. nothing will change so I have got to the stage that if you cannot beat them, Join them. If someone offered me a snipe or whatever it’s called I would take it. I would sooner not but what option do you have. I have tried to book a 10.00am spot on a tuesday on the second the booking time becomes live. It tells me the spot is taken so you refresh immediately and up to 15 tee times are booked with all names entered. I don’t care if the fastest typist in the world plays golf. They cannot type that quick. Another thing is, 4 players will book a tee time apiece and then decide between them which tee time they prefer of the ones they have booked then cancel the tee time.
Ps, there’s enough folk on here that know about IG, can they not find out if it is possible to snipe and to stop they sniping going off.
I would love to know the answer.

Edit to say Ave sent them an email to see what there thoughts are.
		
Click to expand...

I have exactly this issue with BRS.

Our casual times go live at 7.30am 16 days in advance, and it has become virtually impossible to get a tee time. I understand that the two weeks over Christmas is busy, but it’s becoming farcical.

The last three mornings I have been sat in front of the BRS app at 7.29am, watching the seconds tick down. The moment it goes live is like fastest finger first on Millionaire, and either everyone is faster than me, or there’s something shady going on. I say that because ALL morning tee times are going within two or three minutes. All of them.

I’ve been a member at the club for nearly 20 years but am seriously considering my options. I don’t pay good money to not actually be able to get tee times after the clocks go back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			We’ve gone to six minute gaps and IMO that’s not working. Since that change I don’t think I’ve been able to tee off on schedule at all. Sometimes not even until after the next time was due to go. More members can get on the course but lots of standing around in crap weather.
		
Click to expand...

We've gone to 6 minute gaps too. But our council have been pushing the point that it's winter golf and non qualifiers. They also advise , ready golf, gimmies , no playing3 off the tee, just drop back on fairway level to where the ball was lost, and a reminder that its  only3 minutes allowed when searching for a ball.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2020)

Reducing tee times to try and fit more members in seems a strange way and IMO is a recipe for slow play, 8min is pushing it for a 4 ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2020)

6 min gaps ?! Surely still not at 4balls ? 

That’s just crying out for slow play issues


----------



## Qyefwm (Dec 14, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			There's an important differentiation between hack and cheat here.

1. If looking to hack (which would class as a crime under the computer misuse act) you are circumventing the system in order to gain access to information or functionality that is not ordinarily available to the user. A hack could range anywhere from a simple compromised administrator password all the way to the use of complex malware or exploit of a system or network vulnerability.

2. If looking to cheat, via the use of a script or some form of automation, then the only advantage you can gain is one of speed at obtaining your place in a queue. But whether speed is an advantage is entirely dependent on how the booking system is implemented. If implemented well, as an encrypted ticket or session based queue, the ticket at the front of the queue gets served first. The only thing that can be exploited is your initial place in the queue and whether your place is obtained by a script or a human makes no difference - transactions should be first in, first out.

I've not used Intelligent Golf, so I can't see exactly how it works. But if it's using sensible software patterns it doesn't matter whether it's a person or a robot making the booking because they both have equal opportunity to get a position in the queue first. The difference is, a script is probably going to win the race into the queue because it's more likely to be able to trigger exactly 8 o'clock and re-try faster.

To Kaz's point, what is the line of acceptability? That is really difficult to answer because most web browsers now provide automation. Everyone is probably familiar with their browser pre-filling forms with their address as an example to save them time. There is no conceptual difference between an address form being filled and a tee time sheet being filled. Where do you draw the line in intent? I can type faster than most people I know so am I cheating when I book my tee times?

In the end it's quite simple. Hacking is a crime. Being fast isn't.

And lastly, I think the onus is on the ISVs to guard against automation as there is a way to prevent it - everyone by now must be familiar with CAPCHA "I am not a robot" type of challenges and this is exactly the type of scenario they exist to guard against.
		
Click to expand...

Ok my words are not correct. Not hacking but a software to be able to automatically sync with the timing and allow a computer to add my group to the time and not a human.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2020)

As soon as som


Liverpoolphil said:



			6 min gaps ?! Surely still not at 4balls ?

That’s just crying out for slow play issues
		
Click to expand...

 Doesn't really matter size of the groups or the tee gap times.  After a few holes the tee gap will probably disappear when a few a balls are lost.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			As soon as som
Doesn't really matter size of the groups or the tee gap times.  After a few holes the tee gap will probably disappear when a few a balls are lost.
		
Click to expand...

When we went to 4 ball bookings we went to 10 min gaps - most of the slow play issues went expect for the expected fee 

We have been at 8 min gaps now since return of second lockdown - the group going at around 11ish were still going off on time 

Follow ready golf etc and it’s fine - but 6 mins is not great


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 14, 2020)

Some of the problems with groups getting backed up stem from the 1st tee. 
Often groups will start the second the group in front have hit their second shots. Sometimes even before 😁. Rather than waiting for the time they are actually supposed to be teeing off. Groups are then never spaced out properly.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2020)

our mini roll up on a sat died a death because of how difficult it was getting to book a time. One of the guys used to be able to get 2 or 3 times on a Sat morning, but he left and none of us has been able to so much as get a time, let alone more when they go live 3 weeks before. you try and get a time but my BB is so slow by the time i catches up the time is gone. few times tried to book 9AM and ended up with lunchtime which isn't much use. We have sort of found a solution for a Sat now. we look on Friday night and usually 2 or 3 times get cancelled the night before, so  now one of us just books what comes up then. worked OK the last few months, its frustrating not knowing we have a time outside the comps every week when the same people book them then cancel last min every week

the mid week roll ups are the same with, most of its members having to be hovering for the guys that keep beating us to the times every week who cancel last min pretty much every day its run


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2020)

TBH I don


Liverpoolphil said:



			When we went to 4 ball bookings we went to 10 min gaps - most of the slow play issues went expect for the expected fee

We have been at 8 min gaps now since return of second lockdown - the group going at around 11ish were still going off on time

Follow ready golf etc and it’s fine - but 6 mins is not great
		
Click to expand...

I very seldom play on Saturdays so it doesn't really affect me, but they seem to be happy with 6 minute gaps.
 ATM we use mats through the green too


----------



## NearHull (Jan 15, 2021)

I have just been asked to pick up an action from our Board.  

 ‘ It is suspected that some members are utilising software to secure tee times on BRS to the disadvantage of members trying to book tee times ‘ .  Or words to that effect.

Appreciating that in England we cannot play due to restrictions and booking issues have consequently fallen off the the front page, has anyone on this forum discovered anything relevant that can help me?  I have searched past threads and I do have some software (management)  knowledge so I’m not totally blind on the subject, , but has software scripts/bots/sniping on BRS been proven at your club ? And resolved?


----------



## KenL (Jan 15, 2021)

Have you asked BRS if their system is secure?

If you are paying for this software I would expect they need to fix it.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 18, 2021)

During my research into possible BRS hacking software I came across this article from Sep 2020.  It doesn’t mention what booking service is being used, but it does add a new dimension.  Whether it’s applicable in the UK, I know not.

https://www.straitstimes.com/sport/golf/police-investigating-bot-misuse-in-sicc-bookings


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Have you asked BRS if their system is secure?

If you are paying for this software I would expect they need to fix it.
		
Click to expand...

I sent an email to intelligent golf asking the same question a month ago.I got no reply.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I sent an email to intelligent golf asking the same question a month ago.I got no reply.
		
Click to expand...

You need a hack to get to the top of the pile.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			You need a hack to get to the top of the pile.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 18, 2021)

Every one of these topics about hacks to booking systems, and there have been a few, are by a new member who only ever posts a couple of times at most - I'd suspect that the only bots involved in booking system hacks are the ones posting these topics here.


----------



## peld (Jan 18, 2021)

We use IG and our tee times are released 10 days in advance. Our weekend tee times disappear in around 10 seconds on Wednesday/Thursday 8am when they are released. Utterly ridiculous


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 19, 2021)

peld said:



			We use IG and our tee times are released 10 days in advance. Our weekend tee times disappear in around 10 seconds on Wednesday/Thursday 8am when they are released. Utterly ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

Same at my place. I am normally really quick at getting a tee time (no dodgy scripts being used by me!) but there is no way all are playing by the rules.


----------



## KenL (Jan 19, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			Same at my place. I am normally really quick at getting a tee time (no dodgy scripts being used by me!) but there is no way all are playing by the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying there is a way to cheat the system?
Clubs need to take action against anyone gaining an advantage over other members.


----------



## rksquire (Jan 19, 2021)

Qyefwm said:



			Hi all! I am seeking any computer code writing geniuses out there that can hack IG tee times. To get a tee time for our private members club on a competition day is one of the most stressful 3 minutes of any members life and im 100% sure it cant be good for anyone's health! We have a sign up at 830pm the saturday before and with being a new father now its near on impossible to get a time before 1030 when this use to be easy to do. Any able to help with a hack or a code??
Thanks!!!!
		
Click to expand...


No bother, glad to help - just need a bit of info and I'll send you a unique code that guarantees you any time you want.  Just let me know:

Your mothers maiden name
Name of the street you grew up on
name of your first pet
If you want to send me your _bank account details_ as well I'll get your private member fees reimbursed as well


----------

